# fink



## phelibre (6 Avril 2007)

Je viens de télécharger Fink-0.8.1-PowerPC-Installer.dmg ... Je l'ouvre et éxécute Fink ...pkg, normal quoi . Petit problème arrivée sur le volume de l'installation il me demande pas le compte d'admin et donc me dit que je n'ai pas les droits pour installer le paquet ! Je me donne les droits admin ... et là même problème !

Je ne sais comment installer fink 0.8.1 ?


----------



## FjRond (7 Avril 2007)

Il faut en effet les droits administrateur.
Après vous être donné les droits administrateur, quittez votre session (cmd+maj+q) et relancez-la.
En principe, fink s'installe très bien à partir du paquet.


----------



## phelibre (9 Avril 2007)

Eh bé il a fallu les droits root pour installer fink !

Pour avoir le path /sw/bin dans xterm je ne sais exactement ou se trouve le bashrc ?


----------



## FjRond (9 Avril 2007)

phelibre a dit:


> Eh b&#233; il a fallu les droits root pour installer fink !


Vous voulez dire qu'il a fallu activer le compte root ? &#199;a n'est pas n&#233;cessaire. Il faut juste &#234;tre sur une session administrateur.


phelibre a dit:


> Pour avoir le path /sw/bin dans xterm je ne sais exactement ou se trouve le bashrc ?


Le fichier .bashrc est &#224; la racine de votre maison. Le point le rend invisible. On peut toutefois le voir avec le Terminal avec la commande *ls -a* qui liste le contenu du r&#233;pertoire courant (par d&#233;faut &#224; l'ouverture du Terminal, votre maison). Pour y ajouter le PATH de /sw, vous pouvez taper cette commande (sans le $) :

```
$ echo '. /sw/bin/init.sh' >> .bashrc
```
Pour v&#233;rifier que le PATH est pris en compte, lancez un nouveau shell (pomme+n) et tapez la commande :

```
$ echo $PATH
```
Vous devriez avoir un r&#233;sultat du genre de celui-ci:

```
/sw/bin:/sw/sbin:/Users/frangi/bin:/Users/frangi/texmf/bin:/opt/local/bin:/Developer/Tools:/usr/
local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/sbin:/usr/X11R6/bin:/usr/local/teTeX/bin/powerpc-
apple-darwin-current
```
Pour que fink fonctionne, il faut avoir install&#233; Xcode 4.1.
Premi&#232;re chose &#224; faire avant d'installer un paquet: la mise &#224; jour de fink en choisissant la m&#233;thode (rsync ou cvs). La rsync est conseill&#233;e:

```
$ fink selfupdate-rsync
passwd:
$ fink update-all
passwd
```
Vous pouvez ensuite installer vos paquets.


----------



## phelibre (9 Avril 2007)

Merci pour les tuyaux , mais je confirme le PATH est correcte avec le Terminal mais pas avec xterm ( X11 ) et il me faudrait /sw/bin avec l'xterm pour une modif sous Gimp ...

et je suis toute ouie


----------



## FjRond (9 Avril 2007)

phelibre a dit:


> Merci pour les tuyaux , mais je confirme le PATH est correcte avec le Terminal mais pas avec xterm ( X11 ) et il me faudrait /sw/bin avec l'xterm pour une modif sous Gimp ...
> 
> et je suis toute ouie


C'est bizarre. Quel shell utilisez-vous dans l'xterm ('echo $SHELL')? Car l'initialisation de fink ne se fait pas de la même manière suivant le shell; voir la doc.
À tout hasard, mettez la ligne '. /sw/bin/init.sh' dans le ~/.profile. Mais je doute que ça change grand chose. Personnellement, j'ai cette ligne dans ~/.bashrc, et le PATH est bien reconnu dans toutes les consoles (Eterm, xterm, iTerm, Terminal, et même >console).


----------



## phelibre (9 Avril 2007)

Effectivement j'ai la ligne qui va bien dans mon .profile ... mais uniquement le Terminal la prend en compte ! Je suis sous 10.4.9 avec un X11 1.1.3 Xfree86 4.4.0 pour info 

Je n'ai toujours pas trouvé ou est déclaré l'environnement de xterm ?


----------



## FjRond (9 Avril 2007)

phelibre a dit:


> Effectivement j'ai la ligne qui va bien dans mon .profile ... mais uniquement le Terminal la prend en compte ! Je suis sous 10.4.9 avec un X11 1.1.3 Xfree86 4.4.0 pour info
> 
> Je n'ai toujours pas trouv&#233; ou est d&#233;clar&#233; l'environnement de xterm ?


Il n'y a pas d'environnement pour xterm, mais pour le shell utilis&#233;, qui, s'il n'a pas &#233;t&#233; modifi&#233;, doit &#234;tre bash &#224; partir de Mac OS X 10.3.
D'autre part, le shell va chercher le fichier de configuration &#224; la racine du compte utilisateur (la maison). Pour bash, ce sont les fichiers .bashrc et .bash_profile (ou .profile); pour tcsh, c'est .tcshrc ou .cshrc; pour zsh, c'est .zshrc, etc.
Mais &#224; tout hasard, je vous sugg&#233;rais de voir quel shell est ouvert avec votre xterm en lan&#231;ant la commande :

```
$ echo $SHELL
```
Car il m'est arriv&#233; avec Panther (donc pourquoi pas Tiger) d'avoir sur un compte normal tcsh au lieu de bash comme shell par d&#233;faut, auquel cas il faut mettre la ligne 'source /sw/bin/init.csh' dans ~/.tcshrc (&#224; cr&#233;er au besoin).


----------



## phelibre (9 Avril 2007)

voilà mon xterm :
phelibre:~ phelibre$ echo $SHELL
/bin/bash
phelibre:~ phelibre$ echo $PATH
/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/sbin:/usr/X11R6/bin
phelibre:~ phelibre$ 

voilà mon Terminal :
Welcome to Darwin!
phelibre:~ phelibre$ echo $SHELL
/bin/bash
phelibre:~ phelibre$ echo $PATH
/sw/bin:/sw/sbin:/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/X11R6/bin
phelibre:~ phelibre$ 


mystère ?

http://phelibre.free.fr


----------



## FjRond (9 Avril 2007)

phelibre a dit:


> voilà mon xterm :
> phelibre:~ phelibre$ echo $SHELL
> /bin/bash
> phelibre:~ phelibre$ echo $PATH
> ...


Ce qui est en effet étrange, c'est que votre xterm semble ne pas lire vos fichiers de configuration personnels.
À tout hasard, n'auriez-vous pas un fichier ~/.xinitrc ? Auquel cas, supprimez-le (ou renommez-le en .xinitrc.back si vous avez peur de le supprimer). Mais là encore, je n'y crois qu'à demi.


----------



## bompi (10 Avril 2007)

Ce doit &#234;tre encore une fois une histoire d'option du shell lanc&#233; : login ou pas login.
Personnellement (une vieille habitude h&#233;rit&#233;e de mes SUNs), je place tout ce que j'ai de personnel dans _~/.bashrc_ et je fais un lien symbolique de _~/.bash_profile_ vers _~/.bashrc_. De cette mani&#232;re je suis tranquille et mes aliases et diverses variables d'environnement sont toujours d&#233;finies.


----------



## FjRond (10 Avril 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Personnellement (une vieille habitude h&#233;rit&#233;e de mes SUNs), je place tout ce que j'ai de personnel dans _~/.bashrc_ et je fais un lien symbolique de _~/.bash_profile_ vers _~/.bashrc_. De cette mani&#232;re je suis tranquille et mes aliases et diverses variables d'environnement sont toujours d&#233;finies.


Personnellement, j'utilise zsh comme shell interactif. Je n'ai jamais eu de probl&#232;me, si ce n'est, de temps en temps, les droits de .zsh_history qui se mettent en root.
Si je comprends bien, une fois votre .bashrc d&#233;fini, vous faites un

```
$ ln -s .bashrc .bash_profile
```
Mais *Phelibre* a d&#233;j&#224; un .profile. Est-ce que le r&#233;sultat ne risque pas d'&#234;tre le m&#234;me avec un .bash_profile dont le r&#244;le est le m&#234;me que .profile ?


----------



## bompi (10 Avril 2007)

Ma foi ... J'ai un peu la flemme de me lancer dans des &#233;valuations approfondies mais le _.profile_ est ignor&#233;, chez moi. Il est pr&#233;sent mais ignor&#233;.


----------



## phelibre (10 Avril 2007)

Bon finalement la vérité est vraisemblablement ici  

Au niveau de la ligne de commande, les spécificités de l'environnement users se trouvent 
Pour le Terminal dans .profile
Pour le xterm dans le .bash

enfin sur ma machine


----------



## FjRond (10 Avril 2007)

phelibre a dit:


> Bon finalement la vérité est vraisemblablement ici
> 
> Au niveau de la ligne de commande, les spécificités de l'environnement users se trouvent
> Pour le Terminal dans .profile
> ...


Ah bon ? Enfin si ça marche, c'est le principal.


----------

